# Crooked Floor Lamp (Lots of Pics.)



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Just finished this Juniper lamp today. Mounted it on a slab of very old juniper burl. The burl has been dead for many years, and was hard as a rock.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is just freaking unbelievable. I love this stuff. Great job. Keep posting. You must have one of the brightest houses in your area (not to mention the highest utility bill):laughing:
Ken


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Calling things "wicked" may be a little outdated, but it seems fitting for a lamp like that. Wicked cool, man.:thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## Susan J (Dec 11, 2008)

That is very nice - we have a bar out here in Jackson Hole called the Silver Dollar Saloon that is loaded with wood like you used for your lamp - all the barstools are saddles so you have to "giddy up". keep up the good work! Susan


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Geez JLG... You bring a tear to my eye every time you post these images... This work is so awesome... As usual....

Hey Susan... Are you the "Queen of the Silver Dollar?" :laughing:

(You probably haven't got a clue what I'm talkin' 'bout... :no: )


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Juniperlampguy Thats is some awsome lamp. How do you get the hole drilled through the twisted wood without coming out the side.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Another very nice piece, something I would be proud to have in my home. I really get lost in the detail nature made and you bring out in your work Ron. I have said it before (and probably will next time you post a finished piece) I could stare at that for hours, walk away and come back to do it again.


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Handyman said:


> Juniperlampguy Thats is some awsome lamp. How do you get the hole drilled through the twisted wood without coming out the side.


Hey Handyman,

Since drill bits only travel in a fairly straight path, the bit will enter and exit several times. So the way I do it is to drill however many intersecting holes it takes to get from the top to the bottom, and make plugs from juniper twigs. I install the plugs with a mixture of sander dust and two part epoxy, and try to make the final plugs appear to belong there.

Each one of these crooked ones are different, are never easy, and take some thought. Getting the cord through this one was a pain in the head.

Thanks for your comments,


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Ron,

The finish work you achieve is breathtaking. Your customer will love it and if she doesn't Terry said she would help you out and take it off your hands to make room for your next project. 

If you don't mind me saying so to our members, guys (and gals) y'all should also check out the work Ron's wife does. There is more talent in the Householder household, than most whole neighborhoods.

Go to their website and check out his awesome lamps, and also click the link "Original Art" and see what Mrs. Juniperlampguy does. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Juniperlampguy said:


> I install the plugs with a mixture of sander dust and two part epoxy, and try to make the final plugs appear to belong there.


Any photos of these "plugs". I wouldn't mind seeing what they look like.
Ken


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> Ron,
> 
> ... if she doesn't Terry said she would help you out and take it off your hands to make room for your next project....


He meant "Terry said HE..." He's talking about me... I'll take it off your hands... :laughing:

(I think there's going to be a No Holds Barred Free For All Cage Match to see who winds up with that lamp... and ain't NONE of us gonna get it... :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: )


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous! Ron, I just never get tired of looking at your lamps.

John


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Ron,
I love these pieces you make. Is there any way you could ship a hunk of that juniper stuff to our side of the country?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> Any photos of these "plugs". I wouldn't mind seeing what they look like.
> Ken


Ken,

Sorry for the crappy pictures, I took these late last night in very low light.

The small one is not a very good example. I had to whittle down a large twig to fit in the 3/8" hole and got off center of the twig. I added the knob thing with a mortise tenon joint whittled down to 3/4". The knobs only purpose is to hide the cord behind it where it was visible.

I don't know of any rule that says the cord can't be exposed, but I like to keep the cord visibility to a minimum.


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> Ron,
> I love these pieces you make. Is there any way you could ship a hunk of that juniper stuff to our side of the country?
> Mike Hawkins


Mike.

I ship it all the time, but only in finished pieces. 

Sorry, I don't have any raw pieces, I can barely get enough for my own use.

Thanks four your comments Mike,


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> Ron,
> 
> The finish work you achieve is breathtaking. Your customer will love it and if she doesn't Terry said she would help you out and take it off your hands to make room for your next project.
> 
> ...


Kevin,

The lady I made this for gave me her final approval, and seemed to be pretty happy with it. Sorry Terry(s):smile:

Many Thanks to ALL for your comments,


----------

